# Succès de l'apple Watch



## ttaanngg (13 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

L'apple Watch c'est vendu a 957 000 exemplaire en seulement 24 h rien qu'aux Etats-Unis, ce qui est un énorme succès car rappelons le, le premier ipad c'est vendu en 200 000 exemplaire pour la même durée.

De plus, d'autre montres connecter comme la pebble c'est vendu a 700 000 exemplaire durant toutes l'années 2014 dans le monde.

Ce succès immédiat explique donc le fait que les délais sont de plus importants 

Que penses vous de se succès ? Comment l'expliquer ? Cela vous étonne t-il ?

Personnellement, se résultat m'impressionne. Je pensais en effet qu'il allait avoir un énorme Succes et des ruptures de stock très rapide mais pas au point d'être presque 5 fois plus important que l'ipad    

Réagissez, exprimez vous ...


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

Attendons confirmation des chiffres... Pour le moment ce n'est qu'une estimation faite par une boite d'analyse


----------



## ttaanngg (13 Avril 2015)

Oui mais je pense que cette source est fiable

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2015/04/13/les-pre-commandes-de-lapple-watch-passees-au-crible/


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

En une journée, la firme à la pomme a donc vendu plus de montres connectées que ses concurrents Pebble (700.000) et Fitbit (600.000) sur toute l'année 2014


----------



## fousfous (14 Avril 2015)

Oui, c'est bien ce qu'on dit, un flop ^^


----------



## ttaanngg (14 Avril 2015)

Ce succès fou fait baisser les prix des concurrents Android coole par exemple la moto 360 qui passe de 250 $ a 165 $ sur le store google aux Etats-Unis

http://www.phonandroid.com/apple-watch-succes-fait-baisser-prix-smartwatches-android-wear.html


----------



## Vanton (14 Avril 2015)

Si ça pouvait aussi faire baisser ceux d'Apple...


----------



## cillab (14 Avril 2015)

attendons,les premiers retours les ardeurs risquent de retomber


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Avril 2015)

Je ne crois pas... Je pense que c'est le début d''une nouvelle ère, comme après le Macintosh, après l'iPod, après l'iPhone, après l'iPhone... Combien de boites peuvent se vanter d'avoir réussi autant a révolutionner le monde?


----------



## ttaanngg (14 Avril 2015)

Je pense aussi que l'apple watch est a ces début et que dans les génération a venir, ce produit va prendre tous son sens beaucoup plus d'utilisation disponible aujourd'hui


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

cillab a dit:


> attendons,les premiers retours les ardeurs risquent de retomber



Surtout qu'Apple commence a annuler des précommandes


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Je reste convaincu que ni l'interface ni le concept de smartwatch ne sont pas au niveau auquel Apple nous avait habitué... Mais bon... L'objet me séduit quand même un minimum


----------



## ttaanngg (15 Avril 2015)

Je ne suis pas d'accord acec toi. Cette objet me semble vraiment abouti et je pense que sont utilité va prendre tous son sens dans les mois a venir


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je reste convaincu que ni l'interface ni le concept de smartwatch ne sont pas au niveau auquel Apple nous avait habitué... Mais bon... L'objet me séduit quand même un minimum



entièrement de ton avis , mais j'attend de voir après sa sortie pour être plus cathégorique


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, objet abouti niveau technologie, reste plus qu'aux utilisateurs ainsi qu'au développeurs de créer les réels usages que nous ferons de cet objets, la question du succès de l'Apple Watch (et également des autres montrés connectés) réside à mon avis dans la question suivante : qu'aimeriez-vous que l'Apple Watch vous apporte aujourd'hui, que vous manque il vraiment?


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Des sous ! [emoji1]


----------



## ttaanngg (15 Avril 2015)

je suis de ton avis Dem81


----------



## ttaanngg (15 Avril 2015)

l'utilité des montre connecter prendras tout son sens dans le futur


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Avouez c'est quand même la première fois qu'Apple vend un produit qui servira (peut-être) un jour... 

Dem81, pourquoi tu réponds pas à mes messages privés ?


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Avouez c'est quand même la première fois qu'Apple vend un produit qui servira (peut-être) un jour...
> 
> Dem81, pourquoi tu réponds pas à mes messages privés ?



Par ce qu'Apple t'a vendu ton iPhone sans que cela te serve ?? (Je pense pouvoir trouver un vieux Nokia 3310 dans mes tiroirs [emoji23]) 

(Répondu au message pv)


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Effectivement c'était maladroit dans la formulation... [emoji57] J'aurais dû insister sur le "un jour"

C'est la première fois qu'Apple vend un produit sans en définir les usages, si tu préfères. Ça montre une approche totalement différente (et totalement banale, c'est ce qu'on a toujours reproché aux concurrents) de la conception d'un produit.


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

En nous laissant le "choix" de l'utilisation que nous allons en faire tu veux dire?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Avouez c'est quand même la première fois qu'Apple vend un produit qui servira (peut-être) un jour...
> 
> C'est surtout la première fois qu'Apple vend un produit que l'ont ne peut utiliser q'avec un autre produit Apple


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Le premier iPod ne servait pas à grand chose sans un Mac hein... [emoji6] Mais ça a vite changé


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le premier iPod ne servait pas à grand chose sans un Mac hein... [emoji6] Mais ça a vite changé


J'ai espoir


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Moi pas trop... Y avait quoi à l'époque ? 10 millions de Mac en circulation ?

Aujourd'hui c'est combien de certaines de millions d'iPhone compatibles ?


----------



## cillab (16 Avril 2015)

les dates ne finissent pas de rallonger suites aux dernieres déclartions de la résponsable   c'est terrible  ,j'en ais prés commander une  
j'espere la recevoir en Décembre    c'est pour le LOTO  du 3é age au village


----------



## fousfous (16 Avril 2015)

cillab a dit:


> les dates ne finissent pas de rallonger suites aux dernieres déclartions de la résponsable   c'est terrible  ,j'en ais prés commander une
> j'espere la recevoir en Décembre    c'est pour le LOTO  du 3é age au village


Bon le kikoo tu as bientôt fini? Parce que ça devient agaçant à terme...


----------



## Vanton (16 Avril 2015)

En tout cas je commence à regretter d'avoir volontairement choisi des modèles qui ne me convenaient pas pour être certain de les renvoyer après leur test... Me demande quand je vais avoir ma montre définitive du coup...


----------



## fousfous (16 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> En tout cas je commence à regretter d'avoir volontairement choisi des modèles qui ne me convenaient pas pour être certain de les renvoyer après leur test... Me demande quand je vais avoir ma montre définitive du coup...


Oui et puis fait gaffe aux annulations du coup


----------



## Vanton (16 Avril 2015)

Je n'en ai pris que 2 hein... [emoji57] J'ai pas commandé les 28 modèles... Et puis mon adresse de facturation est en France. Je ne m'inquiète pas trop de ça pour le moment.


----------



## cillab (16 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon le kikoo tu as bientôt fini? Parce que ça devient agaçant à terme...



hé le kakou reste cool tu en aura une ( de montre tél si tu es cool )


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2015)

Humour...Quand tu nous tient !


----------



## cillab (16 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Humour...Quand tu nous tient !



 il faut etre CATALANpour comprendre


----------



## ttaanngg (17 Avril 2015)

Si elle serait si obsolète, 
pourquoi apple aurait réussi a avoir plus de précommande en 24 h que tous ces concurrents   en une année.

les mauvaise langue qui critique toujours apple pour aucune raison, veuillez vous enfermer.

De plus, je suis certain que dans 5 ans tout le monde aura une montre connecté.


----------



## Dem81 (17 Avril 2015)

LaureShe a dit:


> Succès??? Tu plaisante...
> Je ne voie aucunne raison pour acheter un montre électronique si inutile ainsi que laid.



Je me permet de te citer, 2,3 millions de pré-commande en 3 jours, sachant que c'est le nombre de vente de montre connectée en 2014, c'est un succès sans conteste! Que tu sois contre, anti-Apple, ou tout simplement jaloux(se) ça te regarde mais reston objectif (ve) et constructif(ve)! Inutile, comme il y a 10 ans les PDA phone (smartphone aujourd'hui) ...?? Laide (tous les goûts sont dans la nature, non?? Je rigole de ton manque d'objectivité...!


----------



## ttaanngg (18 Avril 2015)

Je suis en  accord avec toi, j'ai toujours était pro apple et j'adore cette montre

Le nombre de pre commande a etait énorme et j'espère recevoir la mienne le 24 au matin


----------



## cillab (18 Avril 2015)

ttaanngg a dit:


> Si elle serait si obsolète,
> pourquoi apple aurait réussi a avoir plus de précommande en 24 h que tous ces concurrents   en une année.
> 
> les mauvaise langue qui critique toujours apple pour aucune raison, veuillez vous enfermer.
> ...





LaureShe a dit:


> Succès??? Tu plaisante...
> Je ne voie aucunne raison pour acheter un montre électronique si inutile ainsi que laid.




il ne faut pas ,plaisanter ,sur un sujet douloureux KARL lagerfeld a deja la sienne en OR  celles en fer c'est pour plus tard
aprés les vacances  en attendant tout les 1er mecredi du mois la siréne annonce MIDI  les vépres a 16h  et PPDA a  20h
donc on peut attendre


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

ttaanngg a dit:


> Je suis en  accord avec toi, j'ai toujours était pro apple et j'adore cette montre
> 
> Le nombre de pre commande a etait énorme et j'espère recevoir la mienne le 24 au matin



Je suis Apple , mais la montre ne m'intéresse pas

aucunes envies n'y utilitées pour le moment et j'attend de la voir en vrai pour me faire une opinion  car en photo ,  je la trouve pas si belle que cela


----------



## ttaanngg (18 Avril 2015)

En effet, un premier produit toujours l'effet chez les français de dire que sa n'a pas d'utilité comme par exemple l'ipad où tout le monde disait que c'est un iphone en plus grand sans pouvoir téléphoner, or maintenant on comprend tous son utilité.

Je pense que d'ici 5 ans, tout le monde aura une montre connecter car son utilité sera devenu indispensable.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

ttaanngg a dit:


> En effet, un premier produit toujours l'effet chez les français de dire que sa n'a pas d'utilité comme par exemple l'ipad où tout le monde disait que c'est un iphone en plus grand sans pouvoir téléphoner, or maintenant on comprend tous son utilité.
> 
> Je pense que d'ici 5 ans, tout le monde aura une montre connecter car son utilité sera devenu indispensable.



Qu'elle utilité ?


----------



## ttaanngg (18 Avril 2015)

Pour le moment, les utilités sont réduite (sms, email, téléphone, météo, plan, musique, santé, ...)
mais les développeur d'application vont eux crée plein d'utilité et nous pourrons nous procurer ses applications grâce a l'app store dédié a l'apple Watch.

Je vois dans le futur ouvrir sa voiture avec sa montre, gérer la domotique de sa maison qui deviendra de plus en plus connecter.

Une application de video surveillance sera disponible des la sortie de la montre.

Même si poire le moment la Watch se contente d'être une déportation de l'iphone. Ces montres connectes (pas seulement apple) prendront leurs sens dans le futur.

Si tu ne l'aime pas c'est ton choix et attend alors quelques années pour que ces montres devienne indispensable


----------



## fousfous (18 Avril 2015)

Justement, pour moi il faut que l'Apple Watch soit une extension de l'iPhone et pas plus, c'est la qu'elle fonctionnera le mieux.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Justement, pour moi il faut que l'Apple Watch soit une extension de l'iPhone et pas plus, c'est la qu'elle fonctionnera le mieux.


Mon avis est contraire

mais ce n'est que mon avis 

je prefere ce style de montre


----------



## fousfous (18 Avril 2015)

Oui enfin c'est moche et pas pratique...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui enfin c'est moche et pas pratique...


etanche IP67 puce gps , traceur d'activité , indépendante , compatible iOs et Android 
une autonomie comprise entre 2 et 5 jours
elle possède un accéléromètre pour compter les pas (ensuite convertis en distance, calories brûlées, etc.), un altimètre, une boussole électronique, du NFC ou encore le capteur cardio optique sur la face intérieure du cadran

le tout pour 169€

Moche pas certain , pratique OUI

Fin de mon HS


----------



## fousfous (19 Avril 2015)

L'Apple Watch est étanche mais de toute façon se baigner avec une montre c'est limite (surtout à ce prix la), l'indépendance comme je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs c'est un défaut plus que d'un avantage, compatible android on s'en fou.
Pour l'autonomie, mauvaise idée, soit c'est très long, soit c'est la journée, parce qu'on aura vite fait d'oublier de la charger et d'avoir une montre inutilisable... C'est beaucoup plus sur de poser sa montre juste avant de dormir et comme ça pas de problèmes...
Et le reste il y a déjà en surement plus précis sur l'Apple Watch.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

L'Apple watch est étanche ?


----------



## ttaanngg (19 Avril 2015)

Elle résiste seulement aux éclaboussure ( elle ne craint pas la pluie ni le lavage de main )

cependant les bracelets en cuir be sont pas resistants a l'eau


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

ttaanngg a dit:


> Elle résiste seulement aux éclaboussure ( elle ne craint pas la pluie ni le lavage de main )
> 
> cependant les bracelets en cuir be sont pas resistants a l'eau



donc pas étanche  juste une petite résistance a l'humidité


----------



## Dem81 (19 Avril 2015)

Une journaliste prenais la douche avec mais ce n'es pas recommandé! Elle es IPX7, normalement étanché a l'eau (le chiffre 7) mais le X c'est la résistance à la poussière qui n'a pas été testé...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Une journaliste prenais la douche avec mais ce n'es pas recommandé! Elle es IPX7, normalement étanché a l'eau (le chiffre 7) mais le X c'est la résistance à la poussière qui n'a pas été testé...



Merci de ton renseignement


----------



## fousfous (19 Avril 2015)

Donc quand ça résiste à l'eau ça veut dire qu'elle est étanche... 

Prendre sa douche avec sa montre, importe quoi...


----------



## Dem81 (19 Avril 2015)

La résistance à l'eau dans la norme IP c'est le 2 eme chiffre, oui elle résiste à l'eau, quand à prendre sa douche avec, je ne le ferai pas mais pour les "accidents" qui pourrait nous arriver avec l'eau, selon la norme elle devrait bien se comporter..


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> La résistance à l'eau dans la norme IP c'est le 2 eme chiffre, oui elle résiste à l'eau, quand à prendre sa douche avec, je ne le ferai pas mais pour les "accidents" qui pourrait nous arriver avec l'eau, selon la norme elle devrait bien se comporter..



Résister aux éclaboussures ne veux en effet pas dire étanche , si elle n'a pas la norme IP 
Pour être étanche a une immersion de 1 mètre , il faut la norme IP67
la notation IP 67 d'un produit signifie que le produit est totalement étanche à la poussière et protégé contre les effets de l'immersion jusqu'à 1 mètre de profondeur. Ce coefficient est défini dans les Normes DIN40050, CEI 60529, BS 5490.


----------



## ttaanngg (19 Avril 2015)

L’Apple Watch résiste aux éclaboussures et à l’eau, mais elle n’est pas étanche. Vous pouvez par exemple porter et utiliser votre Apple Watch pendant vos séances d’entraînement, sous la pluie, et la garder quand vous vous lavez les mains, mais il est déconseillé de l’immerger. L’Apple Watch est conforme à l’indice IPX7 relatif à la résistance à l’eau défini par la norme CEI 60529. Les bracelets en cuir ne sont pas résistants à l’eau.


tirer de l'apple store


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Avril 2015)

Étant donne qu'elle est IPX7, cela signifie qu'elle résiste à une immersion dans l'eau a 1m de profondeur jusqu'à 30 minutes (définition de la norme). Pour moi cela signifie une relative étanchéité quand même...


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2015)

Ça ne veut rien dire "étanche" pour ce genre d'appareil... La plupart des montres sont "étanches à condition de... ", en fonction de la profondeur, de la durée de l'immersion... C'est une notion relative. 

Et pour l'Apple Watch Apple le dit clairement : elle résiste à une immersion de 30min à 1m. En clair si elle tombe au fond de l'évier pendant la vaisselle et que vous la récupérez dans le quart d'heure ça ne posera pas de problème. 

Moi très franchement c'est tout ce dont j'ai besoin pour le moment. Mais je conçois que ça puisse gêner les nageurs.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2015)

Et combien de montres dites étanches ne le sont plus après le remplacement mal maîtrisé de la pile !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et combien de montres dites étanches ne le sont plus après le remplacement mal maîtrisé de la pile !



Oui en effet , je sais qu'a chaque changement de pile sur ma montre , le bijoutier le fait subir un test dans un caisson pour vérifier son étanchéité et me garantie cette étanchéité


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui en effet , je sais qu'a chaque changement de pile sur ma montre , le bijoutier le fait subir un test dans un caisson pour vérifier son étanchéité et me garantie cette étanchéité


Là, tu as affaire à un pro; ils ne le sont pas tous !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Là, tu as affaire à un pro; ils ne le sont pas tous !


disons que ma montre a une certaine valeur et que je tiens a ce qu'elle reste étanche , l'année dernière après changement de la pile , la montre lors d'une baignade a pris l'eau et le bijoutier m'a fait le changement contre une neuve


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2015)

Bravo, il est vraiment pro !


----------



## fousfous (19 Avril 2015)

Donc on est d'accord elle est étanche, parce que même un sous-marin qui est certifié étanche si tu vas trop profond tu peux lui dire adieu.


----------



## cillab (19 Avril 2015)

aller on commence avec les bracelets en FLUOELASTOMERE qui partenten bidouille  ne pas se doucher avec le savon et le shampoing j'esiterais
une montre carré n'est pas recommandée étanche  changement de pile danger


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bravo, il est vraiment pro !



Oui en effet et la montre reste bien étanche 

Après , ou démarre la notion d'étanche pour une montre ?


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2015)

Pour les bracelets en fluoromachin, c'est vrai que ça n'est pas très rassurant mais bon... Y a pas de matériau miracle !

Vous connaissez un truc beau, léger, solide, inrayable, anti tache, facile à fabriquer, peu cher, confortable, non allergène et respectueux de l'environnement vous... ?


----------



## iDanny (19 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> disons que ma montre a une certaine valeur


C'est quel modèle (ou marque, ou juste un indice ) ?
Parce que des quartz qui ont de la valeur, c'est rare... Au-delà de 100 €, ça ne vaut plus le coup d'acheter une montre à quartz, sauf pour certains modèles très spécifiques ou avec des fonctions uniques (genre Tissot T-Touch).


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour les bracelets en fluoromachin, c'est vrai que ça n'est pas très rassurant mais bon... Y a pas de matériau miracle !
> 
> Vous connaissez un truc beau, léger, solide, inrayable, anti tache, facile à fabriquer, peu cher, confortable, non allergène et respectueux de l'environnement vous... ?


Oui...Moi !


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2015)

Il ne te reste donc plus qu'à t'enrouler autour du poignet de millions de possesseurs d'Apple Watch... [emoji57]


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2015)

Ah mais si je peux choisir qui, ça ne me déplairait pas...


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2015)

Ah non, on ne demande pas au fluoromachin son avis donc c'est pareil pour toi ! [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

iDanny a dit:


> C'est quel modèle (ou marque, ou juste un indice ) ?
> Parce que des quartz qui ont de la valeur, c'est rare... Au-delà de 100 €, ça ne vaut plus le coup d'acheter une montre à quartz, sauf pour certains modèles très spécifiques ou avec des fonctions uniques (genre Tissot T-Touch).



C'est de la marque Suisses


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Avril 2015)

cillab a dit:


> aller on commence avec les bracelets en FLUOELASTOMERE qui partenten bidouille  ne pas se doucher avec le savon et le shampoing j'esiterais
> une montre carré n'est pas recommandée étanche  changement de pile danger


En même temps c'est vrai quelque soit la montre: il est très déconseillé de se doucher avec une montre, car les détergents attaquent les joints, et la montre souffre... Les détergents sont très agressifs sur les matériaux polymères...


----------



## iDanny (19 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est de la marque Suisses


Les 3 Suisses ?  Je rigole...
Ok mais "marque suisse" ça veut pas dire grand-chose en fait, car il suffit de 50% de pièces venant de Suisse pour avoir le label Swiss Made, le reste pouvant venir de n'importe où. Et il y a plein de marques "Swiss Made" qui sont d'un mauvais rapport qualité/prix, et au contraire d'autres marques qui n'ont rien de Suisse mais un excellent rapport Q/P (comme Seiko) 
Il y a aussi les marques dites "de couturier", càd qui ne sont pas des marques légitimes venant du monde de l'horlogerie, mais plutôt du monde de la "mode", et qui vendent des montres beaucoup + chères que ce qu'elles valent vraiment; ce sont souvent des modèles à base de quartz, dont le prix réel devrait être de quelques dizaines d'euros mais qui sont vendues plusieurs centaines d'euros juste à cause du "prestige" de la marque apposée sur la montre, ou parce qu'elles sont ornées de pierres précieuses ou autres fioritures qui n'apportent rien au côté purement horloger de la montre. C'est le cas par exemple de Diesel, Calvin Klein, Dior, Guess, Chanel, etc.


----------



## fousfous (19 Avril 2015)

Pourquoi une montre au Quartz devrait pas coûter chère? Au moins elles donnent l'heure ELLES.


----------



## Dem81 (19 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Pourquoi une montre au Quartz devrait pas coûter chère? Au moins elles donnent l'heure ELLES.



Toutes les montres, meme connectés (de quelque marque que ce soit) donne l'heure, non? Si tu connais des montres qui ne donne pas l'heure, n'hésite pas à nous donner des nom...


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2015)

Je connais une montre qui prête l'heure... les temps changent, "Le temps c'est de l'argent" !


----------



## fousfous (20 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Toutes les montres, meme connectés (de quelque marque que ce soit) donne l'heure, non? Si tu connais des montres qui ne donne pas l'heure, n'hésite pas à nous donner des nom...


Les montres mécaniques ne donnent pas vraiment l'heure...


----------



## cillab (22 Avril 2015)

c'est fort de café se faire déculloté chez COLETTE pour une montre on a atteind le fond du pagnier refus de vente préjudice moral
un bon avocat se régale


----------

